# Rickshaw hire?



## OliverAmoros (31 Oct 2010)

Hi all.
You'd think it would be easy to find a rickshaw hire company in the Suffolk/East Anglia area for our wedding next year but there seems to be very little outside of central London. As there doesn't seem to be a company set up for this I'm hoping we can at least find an individual who may own one we could hire.
Not sure if i'm posting in the right place but hoping someone here knows of someone.

Many thanks.
Oli


----------



## spiro (2 Nov 2010)

Try contacting Kevin at D-Tek, he has some odd bikes and it may include a ricksaw or if not he may know someone. I think he even has a 2/4 seater bent that was originally built for a wedding.


----------



## Rezillo (13 Nov 2010)

There was a rickshaw service at Stutton but I'm not sure if it is still trading.

John


----------



## Wildduck (13 Nov 2010)

One was on Eastenders this week; worth asking the producers where they got theirs?


----------



## Arch (15 Nov 2010)

Not really local, being in York, but if you're still looking, get intouch with Get Cycling? No idea what their hire rate/logistics of getting to you would be, but when I worked for them we did a riskshaw wedding run at York Minster.

http://www.getcycling.org.uk/megabikes.php

Who knows, somewhere in the office they might still have the floral swags I made for the rickshaw.....


----------



## Riding in Circles (15 Nov 2010)

I knew I had seen it somewhere, here you go.


----------



## Dickbelringer (19 Sep 2012)

Did you have any luck trying to find a rickshaw to hire? I'm looking to do exactly the same but In Chelmsford. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## irw (19 Sep 2012)

Hire? Rickshaw? Pah! Build your own! Much more satisfactory!
<--- !


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Sep 2012)

Cyclemagic have a pedicab for sale, which is kind-of rickshawish, and a snip at £400.


----------



## simon bryant (12 Sep 2013)

OliverAmoros said:


> Hi all.
> You'd think it would be easy to find a rickshaw hire company in the Suffolk/East Anglia area for our wedding next year but there seems to be very little outside of central London. As there doesn't seem to be a company set up for this I'm hoping we can at least find an individual who may own one we could hire.
> Not sure if i'm posting in the right place but hoping someone here knows of someone.
> 
> ...





TheDoctor said:


> Cyclemagic have a pedicab for sale, which is kind-of rickshawish, and a snip at £400.


hi do you have this still for sale


----------



## simon bryant (12 Sep 2013)

OliverAmoros said:


> Hi all.
> You'd think it would be easy to find a rickshaw hire company in the Suffolk/East Anglia area for our wedding next year but there seems to be very little outside of central London. As there doesn't seem to be a company set up for this I'm hoping we can at least find an individual who may own one we could hire.
> Not sure if i'm posting in the right place but hoping someone here knows of someone.
> 
> ...


hi there oli i will be able to suply you a rickshaw for your wedding if you are interested many thanks simon


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Sep 2013)

This does date back a year...
The moment has passed by now.


----------

